# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Απλή Σπιτική Αυγοτροφή

## dikai

Καλησπέρα,
ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν αυτή η απλή αυγοτροφή που φτάχνω είναι καλή για τα πουλιά(καναρίνια)
Για 100-120 γρ βάζω 1 αυγό ολόκληρο,20 γρ φρυγανιά, 20γρ quaker συν κάποια βότανα αποξηραμένα σε ποσότητα ενός κουταλάκι του γλυκού όπως ρίγανη, θυμάρι, βασιλικό, ταραξάκο, σπόρους κια, σπόρους αγκαθι μαρίας χτυπημένους (υπάρχουν και φύλλα αγκινάρας να αποξηράνω αν επιτρέπονται).

Γίνεται αφράτη αλλά λίγο νωπή.
Μπορεί να διατηρηθεί στο ψυγείο για όλη την εβδομάδα που την χρησιμοποιώ;

----------


## jk21

οταν δινεις βραστο αυγο ,αντε να το κρατας 3 μερες εντος ψυγειου ... μετα ειναι επικινδυνο .Αν εχεις περισσευμα κρατα το στην καταψυξη αν ειναι πολυ 

μονο ασβεστιο της λειπει ,εκτος αν τριβεις και το τσοφλι .Αν και θα προτιμουσα τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο ενα κουταλι του γλυκου κοφτο

----------


## dikai

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη. 
Ναι το βάζω το τσόφλι. 
Σουπιοκόκκαλο μου δίνει το ψαράδικο αλλά δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. Ωραία είναι και δωρεάν. 
Τα βράζω καλά και τα αφήνω να στεγνώσουν. Δεν θέλουν κάτι άλλο;

----------


## jk21

εδω η ακριβης προετοιμασια για να δοθει με ασφαλεια :  *Κόκκαλο σουπιάς !*

----------

